# ✿✿ List of horror dream village in New Leaf ✿✿ DON'T WORRY NO SPOILER PICTURE INSIDE



## unravel

*✿✿ List of horror dream village in New Leaf ✿✿ DON'T WORRY NO SPOILER PICTURE INSIDE*

Just in case if you are interest to check it out here are the list of horror dream towns in New Leaf

Creepy Village-
Youtube link to TheGiocoBrothers

Marshal Town (gg soon no one loves Marshal) - 1900-0445-3218
Youtube

[You guys know] Aika Village- 2600-0218-7298
Youtube

Town of the Artist- 3200-0330-2755
Youtube

Hitokui Village- 2600-1856-4772
Youtube

Druggy Village - 2100-0784-7385
Youtube


2100-0784-7385: Shachipanda- Explore the town to uncover the memories of a dead girl and her killer.

1900-0190-0083: Harudin- The central theme of this town is North Korea; specifically Japan’s attitude towards it.

3200-0330-2755: Diablo-A town of artists with a grisly secret. (Reminds me of Diabo game thingy xD)

1300-0108-1523: LSD- Not so much creepy as it is hilariously bizarre.
Thanks Hazelx

If you know other horror dream village, Please send a dream code and a play though well you may not if its not there in YouTube. All PTs are LucarioPlayer14, Lin and ko (if I'm right) 



Spoiler:  Members who share stuff






kkslided said:


> I'm aware this thread was last updated a long time ago but I HAD to post this town. It is BY FAR the best horror town I've been to. It is very creepy and actually pretty scary, with a well thought out story-line and amazingly done town. I wouldn't change a single thing about it; absolutely the perfect horror town! Here's the summary from the tumblr post:
> 
> "Come visit the sleepy town of Cuteland. Mom has worked and sacrificed so much to make it perfect just for you. She will watch over you like you were her own daughter. We are all so excited to make a new friend to call our very own. Will you be the apple of our eye?"
> *5700-2259-7519*
> Seriously the best creepy psychological horror town out there, please visit you will NOT regret it!





Alysia said:


> Hello my Name is Nicole,i was inspirier of the Horror village and made my owen Cr?pes House.my Themen is silent Hill and the Ring.
> I Hope u like it
> 7800-2773-1392


----------



## Marceline

Definitely going to visit these now, thanks for the list!


----------



## JellyBeans

I was looking for the DC for Hitokui..ty. And thanks for the other ones as well


----------



## Chris

I wasn't all that impressed with Aika Village, but I'm looking forward to giving these other ones a try. I'm always looking for more dream villages to visit. ^^


----------



## Midgetsc

I don't understand Marshal Town. Aika I know, and the others I haven't looked at yet.


----------



## Mao

I found this  


Animal Crossing: Weird/Creepy Dream Suite Codes nevvymaster: 2600-0218-7298: Aika/Aika Village- The most well-known creepy dream town. Unravel a story about a little girl and her doll. 2600-1856-4772: Hitokui- You can dress yourself up as a police officer or a bride while investigating what happened here. If you have the appetite. 2100-0784-7385: Shachipanda- Explore the town to uncover the memories of a dead girl and her killer. 1900-0190-0083: Harudin- The central theme of this town is North Korea; specifically Japan��s attitude towards it. 3200-0330-2755: Diablo-A town of artists with a grisly secret. 1300-0108-1523: LSD- Not so much creepy as it is hilariously bizarre.


----------



## Touko

As soon as the guy went into the first main room in the first house of Marshal Town and rotated his camera, I closed the tab ~.~
Don't feel like having nightmares tonight XD


----------



## Midgetsc

Touko said:


> As soon as the guy went into the first main room in the first house of Marshal Town and rotated his camera, I closed the tab ~.~
> Don't feel like having nightmares tonight XD



Actually, Marshal Town's not all that scary, in my opinion. I can't figure out what it all means.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I don't get Marshal town...
Its not scary at all


----------



## Touko

Midgetsc said:


> Actually, Marshal Town's not all that scary, in my opinion. I can't figure out what it all means.



I don't like blood ; w ;


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm gonna check out Marshal town now


----------



## Mao

I've been to the fourth one. Gack ,_,


----------



## CrackFox

Ah i'll check these out later. I've already visited Aika. Wasn't scary but definitely creepy. I don't think it's meant to be scary, it just provokes a sense of sadness. It has nothing to do with monsters or gore.


----------



## Midgetsc

CrackFox said:


> Ah i'll check these out later. I've already visited Aika. Wasn't scary but definitely creepy. I don't think it's meant to be scary, it just provokes a sense of sadness. It has nothing to do with monsters or gore.



Yeah; I don't see why people had _nightmares_ over Aika. I just went through it, woke up, and loled.


----------



## unravel

Anyway guys sweet dreams hahaha


----------



## Midgetsc

Honestly, I get more creeped out listening to K.K. Dirge and watching the alien at 3:33 than I do at Aika XD


----------



## unravel

Midgetsc said:


> Honestly, I get more creeped out listening to K.K. Dirge and watching the alien at 3:33 than I do at Aika XD



MEE TOO HIGH FIVE YES IM CRAZY XD


----------



## Hamsterific

Druggy, Hitokui and Aika are all pretty cool.
Harudin was disappointing and boring, maybe because I'm not Japanese?


----------



## BellGreen

Hitokai was much creepier than Aika for some reason. Blood is gross x3


----------



## Feraligator

1300-0108-1523...


----------



## violetneko

Druggie Village was creepy for me. If you watch the YouTube vids, I love his reaction to the stuff in the various villages XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Midgetsc said:


> Honestly, I get more creeped out listening to K.K. Dirge and watching the alien at 3:33 than I do at Aika XD



I avoided Roscoe's house in CF just because he had K.K. Dirge. It's definitely creepier than K.K. Synth. The club version of K.K. Dirge is awesome, though! XD


----------



## unravel

JezDayy said:


> 1300-0108-1523...



What town?

- - - Post Merge - - -



violetneko said:


> Druggie Village was creepy for me. If you watch the YouTube vids, I love his reaction to the stuff in the various villages XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I avoided Roscoe's house in CF just because he had K.K. Dirge. It's definitely creepier than K.K. Synth. The club version of K.K. Dirge is awesome, though! XD



I don't find K.K. Synth creepy 
---
Another Zelda fan woohoo!!


----------



## hijessicarose

This really makes me want to create a horror themed town D;


----------



## unravel

hijessicarose said:


> This really makes me want to create a horror themed town D;



Same here XP


----------



## Sleepy

hijessicarose said:


> This really makes me want to create a horror themed town D;



I have a normal town, but to satisfy my urge to make a creepy horror themed town, I built a totem poll and surrounded it with 6 tree stumps. Now I pretend that 6 of my villagers are practicing occult horrors in the night and when a villager moves out, they are being sacrificed. 

...

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Sleepy said:


> I have a normal town, but to satisfy my urge to make a creepy horror themed town, I built a totem poll and surrounded it with 6 tree stumps. Now I pretend that 6 of my villagers are practicing occult horrors in the night and when a villager moves out, they are being sacrificed.
> 
> ...
> 
> Did I say that out loud?



Nice  I can't wait until I build my fire pit... no particular reason....


----------



## violetneko

Treasure_Aubrey said:


> ---
> Another Zelda fan woohoo!!


I just noticed that K.K. Synth is used a lot in horror towns, and Dirge would be better c:

Ah-hahaha! Yep! Cute sig! Been a fan since before I could walk :3


----------



## Lunarbug

Sleepy said:


> I have a normal town, but to satisfy my urge to make a creepy horror themed town, I built a totem poll and surrounded it with 6 tree stumps. Now I pretend that 6 of my villagers are practicing occult horrors in the night and when a villager moves out, they are being sacrificed.
> 
> ...
> 
> Did I say that out loud?



That... is awesome.


----------



## ForestRabbit

Midgetsc said:


> Yeah; I don't see why people had _nightmares_ over Aika. I just went through it, woke up, and loled.


Spoilers:

I guess it just depends on people's interpretations (because of the doll and the axe).But yeah, I didn't think of it as terrifying either-- more like dark and emotionally tragic, like David Lynch's Mulholland Drive. And maybe Twin Peaks. But hey, it's not a bad thing that Aika wasn't a scary town (glad that it isn't). I enjoyed the effort that was made for the walk-through. Nevertheless, it's a great conceptual piece.


----------



## Peach Toadstool

*turns on lantern in the diablo town in the first house*
*screams*


----------



## kmyk

I haven't been to Druggie town or Marshall Town but Diablo really freaked me out.


----------



## unravel

kmyk said:


> I haven't been to Druggie town or Marshall Town but Diablo really freaked me out.



Go to Druggie town I don't think you will understand Marshall town but if you want to go there then go


----------



## unravel

Anyone else?


----------



## violetneko

Some of the dream codes on the first post are duplicates, just to let you know. Unfortunately I don't know of any others for the moment... ^^'


----------



## Feraligator

Treasure_Aubrey said:


> What town?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find K.K. Synth creepy
> ---
> Another Zelda fan woohoo!!


I found it on tumblr, all it said was "where ... am I?" as a caption with some crazy pictures!


----------



## georgeshair

I'd love to know how they got rid of all the leaves on the trees in Diablo. That looks really creepy!


----------



## Farobi

*GLITCH TOWN*

Go visit this town, like everything is so glitched up. There's flowers and PWPs in the water. 
Dream Code: 3000-0845-9227

Make sure to get the wetsuit down from the bed so you can go diving to see the glitches.

c/ped from *Lucsy*


----------



## ShinyYoshi

georgeshair said:


> I'd love to know how they got rid of all the leaves on the trees in Diablo. That looks really creepy!



Diablo was my absolute favorite from the whole list. The house with the sequences and the house in the forest, it was all done so brilliantly.


----------



## JaneyBriggs

Perfect Fruit Trees once they are "done" growing fruit


----------



## georgeshair

Ah, that explains it! I've never had a perfect fruit, so hadn't seen the trees.


----------



## ForestRabbit

I wonder if there are any other towns with well-curated story lines or symbols, but not necessarily horror.


----------



## owo

Soo creepy whhhhyyyyyy!!!


----------



## radical6

already visited some but thank you!! ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The one just called Druggy Village has that one room that always makes me feel claustrophobic x( I still can't believe that someone made a room that actually makes me feel claustrophobic. I'll add a picture of it. 




Spoiler


----------



## unravel

ShinyYoshi said:


> The one just called Druggy Village has that one room that always makes me feel claustrophobic x( I still can't believe that someone made a room that actually makes me feel claustrophobic. I'll add a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10450



In that house, at the basement I was like "What in the tarnations?!"


----------



## Alysia

Hello my Name is Nicole,i was inspirier of the Horror village and made my owen Cr?pes House.my Themen is silent Hill and the Ring.
I Hope u like it
7800-2773-1392


----------



## Farobi

Alysia said:


> Hello my Name is Nicole,i was inspirier of the Horror village and made my owen Cr?pes House.my Themen is silent Hill and the Ring.
> I Hope u like it
> 7800-2773-1392



Thanks for sharing, will look asap! :>


----------



## ekdante

I am not gonna watch the youtube videos of them horror dream villages. Deffo will visit these towns XD

Maybe not Aika, because I've seen the commentary video off YT due to curiosity, and it had discouraged me to visit the town. Too much symbolism and dolls. Marshal is way creepy, what is seen is forever in my head XD

Thanks for the list, you lot!


----------



## unravel

Alysia said:


> Hello my Name is Nicole,i was inspirier of the Horror village and made my owen Cr?pes House.my Themen is silent Hill and the Ring.
> I Hope u like it
> 7800-2773-1392



`ThAnKZ I wiLL ViziT tHAt tOWN lAtER


----------



## ekdante

Visited 'The Town of The Artist' and I'd say it was really not bad. I think Aika village was too much for me, and Marshal is creppy, but this one is not bad. I have times when the rooms get damn creepy, and more dollies XD

Here's the dream village address: 3200-0330-2755.

Not so spoiler-rific snapshot


OH WHAT A COINCIDENCE: Bella sent me a letter with a present. Unwrapped it and it was the DOLLY

*SCREAMS*


----------



## violetneko

ekdante said:


> OH WHAT A COINCIDENCE: Bella sent me a letter with a present. Unwrapped it and it was the DOLLY
> 
> *SCREAMS*



Wishy did that to me too. I was like, "You want me to die?"


----------



## Big Forum User

I like Aika village and the Marshal town... Marshal town isn't scary!


----------



## JellyBeans

Big Forum User said:


> I like Aika village and the Marshal town... Marshal town isn't scary!



Marshal town isn't meant to be scary, it's meant to be weird and possibly slightly creepy this person has such an obsession over him.

( and this thread is from like September t last year)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Why isn't necroing against the rules I really hate this lol

Anyway, Hitokui and Diablo ****ed me up. LSD's scary room also ****ed me up. Aika was horrendously boring. Never heard of the Marshal town, though. Might go visit. So thank you for the necro for Marshal town, I suppose


----------



## kkslided

I'm aware this thread was last updated a long time ago but I HAD to post this town. It is BY FAR the best horror town I've been to. It is very creepy and actually pretty scary, with a well thought out story-line and amazingly done town. I wouldn't change a single thing about it; absolutely the perfect horror town! Here's the summary from the tumblr post:

"Come visit the sleepy town of Cuteland. Mom has worked and sacrificed so much to make it perfect just for you. She will watch over you like you were her own daughter. We are all so excited to make a new friend to call our very own. Will you be the apple of our eye?"
*5700-2259-7519*
Seriously the best creepy psychological horror town out there, please visit you will NOT regret it!


----------



## unravel

Bump this thread seems a bit active or whatever


----------



## MayorSaki

Thanks for posting these!!! I really need to visit them


----------



## Katastique

Well I know what i'm doing for the next while! Thanks for this list


----------



## WonderK

Aika Village... Yeah, I remember going to that one about 1/2 a year ago haha. It truly is a scary town. I'll visit it again today when I have time.


----------



## ChibiAngel86

*Interesting topic. I must check out these villages.*


----------



## partyturtles

just in case no one knew, the lsd town is based on the game lsd dream emulator by osamu sato (im pretty sure thats the mayors name as well), the face path is based on a face that appears in another game he made (im pretty sure it is his actual face), so it isnt really 'just bizarre', its based on something! ...something bizarre, though. anyway, thanks for this thread, ill definitely check all these towns out later :~)


----------

